# Is drywall mud combustible?



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Maybe on the Islands they have a lava-resistance rating.....:whistling



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Home Remodeler said:


> what is this... :whistlingCertified Building and Certified A/C Contractor


Those are state licenses, meaning I proved to the state of Florida I knew what I was doing when I took and passed the state exams and met the criteria to get those 2 licenses.

Certified Contractor means it is a license that is valid throughout the state of Florida in all 67 counties.

Do you have any licenses to be a contractor?

Based on your comments and your website, I seriously doubt you have a license, a drivers license maybe, but I doubt you have any contractors licenses.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

bwalley said:


> Those are state licenses, meaning I proved to the state of Florida I knew what I was doing when I took and passed the state exams and met the criteria to get those 2 licenses.
> 
> Certified Contractor means it is a license that is valid throughout the state of Florida in all 67 counties.
> 
> ...


I'll have to get up at 3 a.m. tommorrow to see the response to this one :thumbup:


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

bwalley said:


> Those are state licenses, meaning I proved to the state of Florida I knew what I was doing when I took and passed the state exams and met the criteria to get those 2 licenses.
> 
> Certified Contractor means it is a license that is valid throughout the state of Florida in all 67 counties.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha why clobber contractortalk forum members":no: - and why should we have told you that we are technical engineers that do federal bldgs and Military jobs across Hawaii...... Be cool .... my website is secondary to our pro services - are we LLC .... HELL YAH .... :furious:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Home Remodeler said:


> Ha Ha why clobber contractortalk forum members":no: - and why should we have told you that we are technical engineers that do federal bldgs and Military jobs across Hawaii...... Be cool .... my website is secondary to our pro services - are we LLC .... HELL YAH .... :furious:


I guess than means you don't have a contractors license.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

...............


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tone it down boys.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Drywall, gypsum board, is considered fire resistant, not fire proof. We do fire rated assemblies and to get a 1 hour fire rating, one or two layers of 5/8" Type "X" gypsum board is needed as well as other combinations, depending on the application. 

As pointed out up the thread you're only 1-1/2" away from where wood would be accepted so it would seem logical that 5/8" Type "X" would be fine. Ask your inspector if you have any doubts how to proceed.

I'd be more concerned with what was going on the gyp. board than the gyp. board itself, make sure that's non-combustible, like tile (I think this might have been mentioned up the thread, just skim read it)


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

Rio said:


> Drywall, gypsum board, is considered fire resistant, not fire proof. We do fire rated assemblies and to get a 1 hour fire rating, one or two layers of 5/8" Type "X" gypsum board is needed as well as other combinations, depending on the application.
> 
> As pointed out up the thread you're only 1-1/2" away from where wood would be accepted so it would seem logical that 5/8" Type "X" would be fine. Ask your inspector if you have any doubts how to proceed.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with what was going on the gyp. board than the gyp. board itself, make sure that's non-combustible, like tile (I think this might have been mentioned up the thread, just skim read it)


Thanks rio ---- good help here ... lol arty:


----------

